# openSUSE auf USB/externe Festplatte benutzen



## PhoenixEX (27. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich muss aufgrund meines Studiums Linux nutzen
Dabei entschied ich mich für openSUSE
Ich habe keine Lust, openSUSE auf meine SSD zu installieren deswegen meine Frage:
könnte ich oS auf eine externe Festplatte installieren und wenn ich es nutzen möchte einfach nur am PC anschliessen, ohne auf Windows zu installieren?
Wenn ja, wie muss ich vorgehen?
Oder kurz formuliert: ein komplettes Betriebssystem(in diesem Fall openSUSE) auf eine externe Festplatte und dann benutzen, wann immer ich es am PC anschließe
Geht das überhaupt?
Danke
MfG


----------



## DOcean (27. April 2015)

div. Linux Varianten lassen sich auch auf einen USB Stick installieren, daher sollte externe HDD auch kein Prob sein...

Google mal nach <LinuxDeinerWahl> Live USB Stick...


----------



## Penman (27. April 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist Linux da nicht so stur wie Windows. Du solltest es einfach der USB-Festplatte installieren können. Entweder schreibst du Grub dann auf deine SSD oder ebenfalls auf die externe Festplatte. Dann musst du nur bei jedem Start dem Bios Bescheid geben, dass es von der externen Festplatte booten soll (oder du stellst gleich ein, dass es das tun soll, wenn eine angeschlossen ist).

Solange du die HDD immer am selben Rechner verwendest, dürftest du auch auf keine Probleme stoßen.

edit:
Hier stehts sogar offiziell beschrieben


----------



## Namaker (27. April 2015)

Penman schrieb:


> Solange du die HDD immer am selben Rechner verwendest, dürftest du auch auf keine Probleme stoßen.


Selbst das funktioniert oftmals, solange keine proprietären Treiber benutzt wurden, der Kernel lädt automatisch beim Start die richtigen Module.


----------



## PhoenixEX (28. April 2015)

Hey

also werde morgen auf meinen Laptop Suse 13.2 installieren
Doch bevor ich überhaupt IRGENDWAS mache, was ist überhaupt  /, home, swap und boot?
Ich habe wirklich 0%Wissen muss aber da reinkommen deswegen wären gute und einfache Erklärungen sehr sehr Hilfreich
Ich habe mir vieles von diesem Video angeguckt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8wt69oTXrA

Meine Fragen:
Im Video wird erst eine Partition für den Boot hergestellt
1.)Kann ich das boot auch dann erstellen, NACHDEM ich das System" /, home und swap"  hergestellt habe, also ganz am Ende?

2.)Ich habe eine SSD mit 117 GB Speicher
Dabei dachte ich an folgendes:

90GB für Windows
27GB für Suse
-davon 10GB für /
-davon 10GB für home
-davon 5GB für swap
-davon 2GB für boot

Ist das gut bzw ausreichend?

3.)Muss ich auch dieses var oder anderen Sachen installieren?

Danke


----------



## Jimini (28. April 2015)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> was ist überhaupt  /, home, swap und boot?


swap ist der Auslagerungsspeicher, in den das System schreibt, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher voll ist.
"/" ist das sogenannte Wurzelverzeichnis, also die oberste Dateiebene bei einem Linux- / Unix-System. Hier liegen unter anderem die Ordner "home" und "boot". /home enthält die Verzeichnisse der Nutzer, welche sich am System einloggen. In /boot finden sich Dateien, welche für den Beginn des Bootvorgangs benötigt werden - Config-Dateien des Bootmanagers, der Kernel etc.
Sehr gut erklärt wird das hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard

/boot und /home können auf eigenen Partitionen liegen, müssen aber nicht.


> 1.)Kann ich das boot auch dann erstellen, NACHDEM ich das System" /, home und swap"  hergestellt habe, also ganz am Ende?


Ja sicher. Wenn du aber noch unerfahren bist, dann ist es empfehlenswert, Das Setup die Partitionierung übernehmen zu lassen.


> 2.)90GB für Windows
> 27GB für Suse
> -davon 10GB für /
> -davon 10GB für home
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wie du dein System nutzen möchtest, aber das _könnte_ knapp werden. Ich würde auf eine separate Partition für /home verzichten. 4GB für swap reichen aus, ebenso sind 500MB für /boot genug.


> 3.)Muss ich auch dieses var oder anderen Sachen installieren?


Die ganzen Verzeichnisse in / werden automatisch angelegt, da musst du nichts installieren.

Nachtrag: wenn du ein Dualboot-System (Windows + Linux) erstellen willst, sichere vor der Linux-Installation dein Windows. Für den Fall, dass irgendwas schief geht, kannst du es dann schnell wiederherstellen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DOcean (28. April 2015)

Teil das bloß nicht zu stark auf, sonst hast du nie dort Platz wo du ihn brauchst...

Ich würde heute auf einem Dual Boot folgendes machen:

500MB /boot mit ext2 (mehr brauchst da nicht)
doppeltes RAM als swap für Linux
~2/3 HDD Windows
~1/3 HDD Linux mit Mountpunkt /

KEIN extra var oder home, 2GB für boot sind viel zu viel...

Hast du dein Windows schon verkleinert? oder willst du er neu installieren?


----------



## PhoenixEX (28. April 2015)

Erstmals vielen vielen Dank für eure Mühe .
Also ich will mit Suse nur Eclipse installieren und programmieren sprich c/c++ dateien erstellen.
Wie sollte ich also die Partitionierung aussehen?

Zur Verfügung stehen max 30-40GB für den Linux Betriebssystem
500MB für den boot
Wie gross sollte also die restliche Aufteilung aussehen?
Ich will keine Bilder oder andere Dateien dadrauf speichern dafür werde ich Linux nutzen.

Home ???
/ ???
Swap? 2 oder 4GB?

Falls das helfen sollte
Habe auf meinem Lappi 4GB Ram und nen i5 Prozessor
Danke


----------



## Jimini (28. April 2015)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Wie gross sollte also die restliche Aufteilung aussehen?
> Home ???
> / ???
> Swap? 2 oder 4GB?



->


Jimini schrieb:


> Ich würde auf eine separate Partition für /home verzichten.


->


DOcean schrieb:


> Teil das bloß nicht zu stark auf, sonst hast du nie dort Platz wo du ihn brauchst...
> [...]
> KEIN extra var oder home



MfG Jimini


----------



## PhoenixEX (28. April 2015)

Sry weiss net, warum ich Home nochmal geschrieben habe, obwohl es ja beantwortet wurde
Das home wird dann automatisch in / installiert nehme ich an
Dann mache ich es so

25GB für /
4GB für swap
500MB für boot

Ist das für meine oben genannten Bedürfnisse ok?
Danke
MfG
Das sollte ok sein oder?


----------



## DOcean (28. April 2015)

Hört sich gut an.

Was ist mit deinem Windows was noch drauf ist? oder nicht?


----------



## Jimini (28. April 2015)

"/home" wird streng genommen nicht installiert - das ist nur ein Verzeichnis, welches angelegt wird, ebenso wie /etc, /usr, /opt und wie sie alle heißen 

25GB für / sollten erstmal reichen - ich habe Suse seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr installiert, gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es direkt nach dem Setup nicht mehr als 10GB belegt. Zur Not kannst du danach ja immer noch Speicherplatz zwischen der Windows-Partition und / hin- und herschieben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## PhoenixEX (28. April 2015)

Dennoch kann ich den Home Verzeichnis nutzen oder
Wenn ich bsp eine Datei dort liegen lassen möchte
Ansonsten starte ich gleich die Installation 

Nochmals im vorraus vielen vielen Dank Leute


----------



## DOcean (28. April 2015)

ein Linux hat immer /home /var und so weiter...

du kannst die auf extra Partitionen legen mußt aber nicht..


----------



## Jimini (28. April 2015)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Dennoch kann ich den Home Verzeichnis nutzen oder
> Wenn ich bsp eine Datei dort liegen lassen möchte


Schau einfach mal in den Wikipedia-Link, welchen ich gepostet habe 

MfG Jimini


----------



## PhoenixEX (28. April 2015)

Ne letzte Frage
Bei der Installationseinstellung steht:

Bootcode nicht in MBR installieren(installieren auswählbar)
Bootcode nicht in /boot-Partition installieren(installieren auswählbar)
Warnung: Kein Speicherort für Bootloader - Stufe 1 ausgewählt. Wenn Sie nicht über Expertenkenntnisse verfügen, wählen Sie den obrigen Speicher aus

Frage: soll ich es so lassen, oder soll eins von beiden mit installiert werden?
Im Video wird der 1.Punkt installiert, der 2.nicht
Danke
MfG


----------

